# My Gonzo Tuning GTT / E85 Build Thread



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

My project is nearing completion yet again, so figured I would assemble another build thread to show the world what I did to my poor little 1.8T and what it yielded. If I don't mention it, it's stock AWP 1.8T. I won't get into any of the body, suspension or brake modifications here since it is the 1.8T forum, but the car is very light and is specifically built for SCCA FP Solo competition as well as HPDEs.
For more information on the non-engine modifications, take a look at this thread I started in the autocross forum: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6126117-My-MK4-GTI-Setup-Thread

*NEW BUILD*

Engine:
-ITG 3" cone filter
-VR6 MAF housing with an AWP MAF sensor
-FFE custom aluminum turbo inlet pipe
-N75 J valve
-Forge Evo 7 diverter valve
-GonzoTuning/GTS GTTx K04-02x Turbo, port matched to manifold by FFE (https://www.gonzotuning.com/hardware/mk4/gtt/)
-Forge adjustable wastegate actuator, customized for the K04 by FTD Motorsports and FFE
-High flow cast exhaust manifold, ported and machined by FFE
-42DD MK4 K04 downpipe with test pipe and 3 O2 bungs
-FFE custom 3" side exit aluminum V-banded exhaust with 3.5" Vibrant aluminum muffler
-FFE custom aluminum intercooler charge pipes
-BSH FMIC core
-SEM small port passenger side intake manifold
-OEM R32 throttle body
-iABED Industries 5.7L motorsports baffled oil pan
-830cc Siemens injectors
-Hitachi bolt-down "E" coil packs
-NGK BKR7E .028" plugs 
-AMSoil 5w40
-E85 fuel (also maps for 93 and 100 octane)
-DeatschWerks DW65v in-tank high flow fuel pump
-Integrated Engineering Deleted SAI/N249/EVAP + AC 
-GonzoTuning Stage 4 software
-Valeo 3 row radiator, custom plumbing and flanges to delete heater core
-Mocal 19-row oil cooler with -10 Aeroquip braided hoses and fittings (factory exchanger deleted)
-eBay 500cfm fan behind oil cooler
-034 Motorsports catch can
-Eurojet lower PCV hose
-IE connecting rods
-Fluidampr crank pulley
-Shine Racing Service custom solid aluminum upper motor mounts, FFE Racing motor plate to replace the factory dogbone mount
-Prosport gauges for oil press/oil temp/boost/EGT and an Innovate MTX-L wide band air:fuel

Transmission/Drivetrain:
-2005 02J with a Peloquin LSD
-Raxles axles
-ClutchMasters FX400 6-puck clutch kit with steel lightened flywheel
-DieselGeek Sigma5 short shifter
-billet shifter mount bushings



*PREVIOUS BUILD*
Engine:
-ITG 3" cone filter
-VR6 MAF housing with an AWP MAF sensor
-some crappy silicon TIH
-N75 J valve
-Bailey's DV
-GonzoTuning GTT Turbo (https://www.gonzotuning.com/hardware/mk4/gtt/)
-Godspeed high flow cast exhaust manifold
-Godspeed 2.5" downpipe
-TT/Borla 2.5" exhaust
-Alamo Autosports hard boost pipes
-EvoMS FMIC
-830cc Siemens injectors
-Hitachi bolt-down "E" coil packs
-NGK BKR7E .028" plugs 
-AMSoil 5w40
-Walbro 255lph inline pump w/ USRT harness
-Integrated Engineering Deleted SAI/N249/EVAP + AC 
-GonzoTuning Stage 4 software
-Valeo 3 row radiator
-Setrab 19-row oil cooler with -10 Aeroquip braided hoses and fittings
-eBay 500cfm fan behind oil cooler
-Eurojet PCV hoses
-IE connecting rods
-Fluidampr crank pulley
-034 track density motor mounts
-Prosport gauges for oil press/oil temp/boost/EGT and an Innovate MTX-L wide band air:fuel

Transmission/Drivetrain:
-2005 02J with a Peloquin LSD
-Raxles axles
-ClutchMasters FX400 6-puck clutch kit with steel lightened flywheel
-billet shifter mount bushings and brass cable end bushings
-TT short shifter


New Dyno:

Still at 27 PSI with a little more timing up top than before. Performed on a very hot and muggy day at FFE Racing.










Old Dyno:

Was done at 27 PSI with relatively conservative timing. In a couple weeks I'm going to run the same setup on the Dynojet at ForceFed, then from there bring the boost up a little bit (~30) and dial in the timing more. I'm super happy with the fat powerband and driveability of the car so far, just what I was shooting for when I took the leap from stock turbo.


----------



## Twopnt016v (Jul 5, 2009)

Nice numbers man...Gonzo does it again! Congrats!


----------



## Mindfault (Feb 2, 2010)

When i get my turbo back im switching to gonzo :thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice buddy :beer::beer::beer:

This thing is a beast on the street!


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

DougLoBue said:


> Nice buddy :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> This thing is a beast on the street!


Couldn't have done it without you man, thanks :beer::beer:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

lovin' it eace:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Great numbers Jeff! Aren't you happy you listened to me and hopped on the rollers? With a bit more boost, and your timing fully optimized for E85, the car will shread the auto-x courses this year. (We have to set up a schedule of solo events we can all go) :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## pandabreads (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like an awesome setup and #'s!!!! How is that clutch with this setup? I'm running Gonzo's Stage 2 tune on 93 octane and my OEM clutch is slipping hard! :banghead:


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

No cams or intake manifold in the future to keep that torque flatter?


----------



## Sovietaced (Feb 5, 2010)

well done.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

screwball said:


> No cams or intake manifold in the future to keep that torque flatter?


I'd never say never, but at this point my focus is on making the power as reliable and consistent as possible.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Broke in a new file today with a little more timing up top. Best numbers from the day were 355.4 WHP and 368.6 WTQ.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

All without a bigport head, cams, intake manifold, water meth, etc. !!!

Just imagine what a set of cams an AEB head and a SEM manifold would do. Can we say 400whp possible 

eace:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

That's how it's done Jeff! Amazing dynojet numbers! :thumbup:


----------



## One-Eight GTI (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn, them are impressive #'s:thumbup: Did Gonzo do this via E-mailed logs or was he there to tune it??


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

DMVDUB said:


> All without a bigport head, cams, intake manifold, water meth, etc. !!!
> 
> Just imagine what a set of cams an AEB head and a SEM manifold would do. Can we say 400whp possible
> 
> eace:


...and the original wastegate actuator that came with the turbo! I have no plans to touch the head or IM, not saying this is the end though... 



Marcus_Aurelius said:


> That's how it's done Jeff! Amazing dynojet numbers! :thumbup:


Thanks Max! Did you have a chance to dyno with your new downpipe on today?



One-Eight GTI said:


> Damn, them are impressive #'s:thumbup: Did Gonzo do this via E-mailed logs or was he there to tune it??


Thanks! It was all done over email.


----------



## MrAkalin (Jan 4, 2011)

I hope to make some good numbers with my F21 and E85. These numbers are awesome! :beer:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

MrAkalin said:


> I hope to make some good numbers with my F21 and E85. These numbers are awesome! :beer:


These little snails LOVE them some E85.  Good luck with your build!


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Amazing results duder! Gonzo Tuning FTMFW:beer:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Rod Ratio said:


> Amazing results duder! Gonzo Tuning FTMFW:beer:


Thanks man :beer:

Vids from today:


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Well, seeing your results and knowing my numbers per tune; I think it's about time for a little friendly competition 

How about we see who can compare on certain levels with hybrids being the focal point:

1.HP and TQ

2.Longevity

3.1/4mile time

4.1/8mile time

5.Boost curve

6.Powerband

etc. etc. etc.

-Once my car is back in one piece I'll add in, if this catches on. 

We need to have rules (though it'll be all honor based if it's not graphical). 

We'd need to start a new thread if interested as well. 4cefed's competitor must have similar modifications. Obviously if the competitor is stroked, has w/m, intake mani, cams, AEB head, upgraded valves, etc. they will have an unfair advantage. If 4cefed4 agrees and another hybrid user of like modifications wants to compare, let's get the ball rolling! 

Full disclosure of modifications are mandatory or you're immediately dq'd

Sound Fun? opcorn:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

DMVDUB said:


> Well, seeing your results and knowing my numbers per tune; I think it's about time for a little friendly competition
> 
> How about we see who can compare on certain levels with hybrids being the focal point:
> 
> ...




Why do you go and DQ me before it even begins. No Fair! haha...


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

spartiati said:


> Why do you go and DQ me before it even begins. No Fair! haha...


Yeah... You can't get in on this you're WAY too modded! 

Sorry Bro! If I get play enough money to buy a SEM, IE cams and an AEB head maybe you can join in then


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Just a little food for thought, that has nothing to do with competition and is interesting for both camps...


(SN) 4cefed4 made 355WHP on the dyno today, which roughly computes to 406CHP 

400 HP at the Crank from a K04 Hybrid  

Those are Performance model imports, Porsche and Ferrari, BMW, etc. Those are 5.0-6.0L V8 numbers! Those are damned impressive when you go back and look at you Road & Track mag or Motor Trend and realize that the 2013 $100K Porsche 911S is 400chp or the Ferrari F40 that we all know only made 60 more HP than this 4cyl 1.8T! The classic Lambo Countach made 414CHP... 

A little perspective when we're talking about a daily driven, affordable and reliable kit. (yes BT makes more in the perspective scale, but those are more a racing platform).


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

DMVDUB said:


> Well, seeing your results and knowing my numbers per tune; I think it's about time for a little friendly competition
> 
> How about we see who can compare on certain levels with hybrids being the focal point:
> 
> ...





spartiati said:


> Why do you go and DQ me before it even begins. No Fair! haha...


FT already has a nice thread going with everyone posting their mods and dyno results (if they have them).

I don't know how practical it would be to have a competition like that with the regional availability of E85 and budgetary constraints that would keep people from coming up with apples to apples comparisons. When you start talking about looking at 1/4 mile times, driver ability, tires and chassis mods have too much impact to be factored out. For example my mk4 is 500+ pounds lighter than your typical DD mk4, and similarly if someone had a hybrid turbo'd 1.8t in a mk1 rabbit I would be crying foul.

Steve: I haven't seen you in forever, how's everything been? I saw you posted up in the FT thread I mentioned above that the nearest E85 station is 35 miles from you. I didn't think there was anywhere on LI that was that far from an E85 station. Your setup has some serious potential, I can't wait to see how everything turns out :thumbup:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

I'm doing well Jeff. Trying to keep under the radar. I actually don't live on the island. I'm in Bay Ridge Brooklyn right by the Verrazzano bridge. 

I agree with your reasoning. There are too many variables to compare two different setups. One thing we can compare are our cars. Both were dynod at the same place so that's a start. Sure weather may be different but for the most part it would be the most accurate comparison on vortex. 

You heading to waterfest this year? I will try my best to make it down there this year.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

spartiati said:


> I'm doing well Jeff. Trying to keep under the radar. I actually don't live on the island. I'm in Bay Ridge Brooklyn right by the Verrazzano bridge.
> 
> I agree with your reasoning. There are too many variables to compare two different setups. One thing we can compare are our cars. Both were dynod at the same place so that's a start. Sure weather may be different but for the most part it would be the most accurate comparison on vortex.
> 
> You heading to waterfest this year? I will try my best to make it down there this year.


Ahh, for some reason I thought you lived in Deer Park. Using the same dyno definitely helps for comparison purposes, or at least using the same model dyno with the same correction factors in place. When FFE dyno'd your car did they leave it set as Uncorrected too? I have never seen a Dynojet printout without the standard SAE or STD corrections in place. From what I've read, since the temp, humidity and atmospheric pressure were worse than both baselines for both standards yesterday, it only understated my output.

I will be at waterfest for the stock frame turbo shootout on Saturday and I'm doing AM/PM autocross on Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

4ceFed4 said:


> Ahh, for some reason I thought you lived in Deer Park. Using the same dyno definitely helps for comparison purposes, or at least using the same model dyno with the same correction factors in place. When FFE dyno'd your car did they leave it set as Uncorrected too? I have never seen a Dynojet printout without the standard SAE or STD corrections in place. From what I've read, since the temp, humidity and atmospheric pressure were worse than both baselines for both standards yesterday, it only understated my output.
> 
> I will be at waterfest for the stock frame turbo shootout on Saturday and I'm doing AM/PM autocross on Sunday :thumbup:


I have all my dyno files from FFE. Typically I do uncorrected. If you have your dyno files I can overlay them and post em up.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

spartiati said:


> I have all my dyno files from FFE. Typically I do uncorrected. If you have your dyno files I can overlay them and post em up.


Fabian just gave me the print outs yesterday, I'll shoot them an email in a little bit and see if they still have them to send me :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

4ceFed4 said:


> ..
> 
> Thanks Max! Did you have a chance to dyno with your new downpipe on today?


No, the dyno operator had somewhere to go and had to cancel. I'll see if they can squeeze it late during the day this week before WF.

PS: I'll text you during the week to let you know what my traveling plans are. I ordered R-comps for WF and they may show up on Saturday, if that's the case I'll have to head back to LI to get them mounted for Sunday's autocross.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> No, the dyno operator had somewhere to go and had to cancel. I'll see if they can squeeze it late during the day this week before WF.
> 
> PS: I'll text you during the week to let you know what my traveling plans are. I ordered R-comps for WF and they may show up on Saturday, if that's the case I'll have to head back to LI to get them mounted for Sunday's autocross.


...or we could just both run on street tires and make it more fair for everyone else :laugh:

I'll be right down the road from you Wednesday night for a work function, let me know if you have any projects going on and I'll stop by afterwards :thumbup:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice numbers :thumbup: Hope your 02J holds up


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

18T_BT said:


> Nice numbers :thumbup: Hope your 02J holds up


Thanks! You and me both 



JohnnyLlama. said:


> Call me when you get to WF. I wanna get a ride in this beast


Absolutely! Having you in the car should be good for at least 5-10 additional HP


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

4ceFed4 said:


> Broke in a new file today with a little more timing up top. Best numbers from the day were 355.4 WHP and 368.6 WTQ.


:thumbup::thumbup: 

was this still at 27psi or 30psi? *edit:* I see video states 27psi

And is the J valve N75 controlling boost?


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

elRey said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> was this still at 27psi or 30psi? *edit:* I see video states 27psi
> 
> And is the J valve N75 controlling boost?


Yes and yes. The only way I can see increasing boost and actually getting something out of it at this point is WMI or a much bigger FMIC.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

4ceFed4 said:


> Yes and yes. The only way I can see increasing boost and actually getting something out of it at this point is WMI or a much bigger FMIC.


WMI + CAMS 

NAOW!

I'm really looking into finding the best exhaust solution for our turbos. 

I PnP'd my hot side, but I'm wondering more about a ram horn mani, and opening the hot side up even more.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

DMVDUB said:


> WMI + CAMS
> 
> NAOW!
> 
> ...


Cams are never going to happen. At the end of the day this is an autocross car, not a dyno queen. I'm real curious to see MadMax's findings with his new ginormous downpipe. I'm with you that the main bottle neck with these hybrids is on the exhaust side.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

pix of said turbocharger
also does gonzo have a kit like FT?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Slimjimmn said:


> pix of said turbocharger
> also does gonzo have a kit like FT?












And he's got a COMPLETE kit. Bolt on and go. Software made for the turbo. Everything is there on the site. Plus I hear there's a "turn key" kit sale going on right now


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

website just shows compressor maps, video of a run, and dyno graph. 
:sly:


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Slimjimmn said:


> pix of said turbocharger
> also does gonzo have a kit like FT?


Yes, gonzo offers the GTT kit:thumbup: pm'd the Gtt is essentially an f23 on the ko3s/ko4-001 platform with a proper wastegate


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Slimjimmn said:


> website just shows compressor maps, video of a run, and dyno graph.
> :sly:


The website hasn't shown kit components or even had a link for ordering the GTT kit in a while. Probably emailing [email protected] would be your best bet.

I'd rather this thread not become another Gonzo vs. Frankenturbo battle, clearly there are enough of those already in existence. At the end of the day they are similar kits, but I stand by the component quality and the R&D that went into the GTT, and I think my car and numbers are supportive of that claim. eace:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm not bashing. I just thought gonzo would put up more info on his site. Seems since 2011 / early 2012 he hasn't changed anything for the gtt stuff. 

Also gl with the build. Looks legit!
Also pix of car in action at track please! I don't see jettas very often. It's usually mk3 gti and or honda/acuras


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Slimjimmn said:


> Also gl with the build. Looks legit!
> Also pix of car in action at track please! I don't see jettas very often. It's usually mk3 gti and or honda/acuras


Thank you! I have a GTI, but I agree its not the most common car out there. I'll post up videos of the car going through the paces this coming weekend at Waterfest, but here's a still from last year:


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

https://www.gonzotuning.com/order/cart.php?gid=8


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Alec's TT said:


> https://www.gonzotuning.com/order/cart.php?gid=8


Thanks for posting that. I can't believe how many options there are for this kit now! I'm curious to see what the difference between his two exhaust manifold options is, what the TIH he offers looks like, and more info on his "x-beam" rods and who is doing the install for $1000.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Where does this get it power from? The gonzo site says you can reuse a ko3 silicon tip. I know my F21 cold side is way bigger and that would not be possible.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Alec's TT said:


> Where does this get it power from? The gonzo site says you can reuse a ko3 silicon tip. I know my F21 cold side is way bigger and that would not be possible.


I am running a silicone TIH designed for the hybrid turbos. I have heard about people getting a k03s TIH to fit, but I'm skeptical too.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

4ceFed4 said:


> I am running a silicone TIH designed for the hybrid turbos. I have heard about people getting a k03s TIH to fit, but I'm skeptical too.


I used the one from an APR K03 TIP but it's modified with a 90' silicone coupler that's larger. The K03S TIP is much too small to work. I originally ground the inside of the TIP out to fit but it didn't seem like a great idea. 

My suggestion is losing the Silicone TIP altogether. Run MAFless, run a silicone to stainless TIP made to fit your car. A K03S TIP can be modified to use the ports for the DV, N75, etc. and lose the rest of the K03S part.


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Use TT225 TIP.

Done.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

JohnnyAlpaca said:


> Use TT225 TIP.
> 
> Done.


Boring premade TIP is Boring  

Fabrication is free if you have the stuff


----------



## NOTORIOUS VR (Sep 25, 2002)

DMVDUB said:


> All without a bigport head, cams, intake manifold, water meth, etc. !!!
> 
> Just imagine what a set of cams an AEB head and a SEM manifold would do. Can we say 400whp possible
> 
> eace:


I'm willing to agree.. SEM Intake manifold would be right at home here... better peak numbers and I bet an even wider power band... 

Dew it! :thumbup:


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

4ceFed4 said:


> I am running a silicone TIH designed for the hybrid turbos. I have heard about people getting a k03s TIH to fit, but I'm skeptical too.


Where'd you find that?


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Dismal said:


> Where'd you find that?


I had to dumpster dive behind Frankenturbo because Doug wouldn't sell me one of his :banghead::laugh:


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Deleted the flame throwers and turned this back into a build thread.

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

DMVDUB said:


> My suggestion is losing the Silicone TIP altogether. Run MAFless, run a silicone to stainless TIP made to fit your car. A K03S TIP can be modified to use the ports for the DV, N75, etc. and lose the rest of the K03S part.


****s custom.. pics?opcorn:


----------



## Kiyokix (Dec 16, 2005)

groggory said:


> Deleted the flame throwers and turned this back into a build thread.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

groggory said:


> Deleted the flame throwers and turned this back into a build thread.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Bunruh (Mar 21, 2013)

any dyno's yet with that 034 Motorsport intake manifold?


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Bunruh said:


> any dyno's yet with that 034 Motorsport intake manifold?


No. There were a few issues that I'm still waiting for 034 to sort out...


----------



## Gonzzz (Apr 27, 2010)

4ceFed4 said:


> No. There were a few issues that I'm still waiting for 034 to sort out...


Sorry to say but you might find yourself waiting for a while...


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Gonzzz said:


> Sorry to say but you might find yourself waiting for a while...


I'm used to playing the waiting game with vendors on this site, fortunately it's usually worth the wait. Once the dust settles i plan on taking this manifold as well as a popular competitor's manifold to the dyno to test along with a stock small port manifold for a nice comparison :thumbup:


----------



## boobsnbush (Apr 28, 2015)

*what year is it???*

I feel like I'm in a room full of dead bodies. Ok, dead guys aside, I'm looking to get this turbo and software with the taco intercooler and some kind of exhaust straight like set up blah blah blah. I love my jetta, but I'm not sire if other things will pop up that I would need to buy. I'm a super noob soo be gentle


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

boobsnbush said:


> I feel like I'm in a room full of dead bodies. Ok, dead guys aside, I'm looking to get this turbo and software with the taco intercooler and some kind of exhaust straight like set up blah blah blah. I love my jetta, but I'm not sire if other things will pop up that I would need to buy. I'm a super noob soo be gentle


Assuming when you say get this turbo you mean the whole kit with fueling, inlet, etc... You'll be fine with that. I out grew the Taco SMIC with the high levels of boost I was running on E85, but if you plan on running pump gas and a rod safe tune it should be fine for you.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Reassembly weekend coming up soon?

I'll even bring the high life's :beer::beer:


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Doooglasss said:


> Reassembly weekend coming up soon?
> 
> I'll even bring the high life's


Would go smoother if we all bring the High Lifes 

But yea, hopefully real soon.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

We really should just raid on your house and finish the car. High Lifes would help the process though!


----------



## 303gti (May 28, 2015)

*Long term update?*

hello, I am new to replying to the forum but not to the 1.8t. I was wondering if you could shed some light on the long-term reliability of this turbo. I have a daily driven gti which I use for some autox and a lot of mountain fun here in Colorado. I am seriously considering getting the GTTSx kit and running the pump gas tune. I am trying to decide on this vs the FT and would love to here your thoughts.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

303gti said:


> hello, I am new to replying to the forum but not to the 1.8t. I was wondering if you could shed some light on the long-term reliability of this turbo. I have a daily driven gti which I use for some autox and a lot of mountain fun here in Colorado. I am seriously considering getting the GTTSx kit and running the pump gas tune. I am trying to decide on this vs the FT and would love to here your thoughts.


Hi, I'm probably not the best person to comment on long term reliability, just because I am not an average user. I previously used the the turbo on a weekend-only autocross and HPDE car, now after a wreck at the track and over a year rebuilding, it's being used on a dedicated track car. The turbo has held up well to the rigors of racing, but it's hard to gauge the equivalent mileage of use. Additionally I am running a very aggressive tune for E85, and usually pushing around 30 psi of boost. Hard to compare with daily driving with less boost.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Tomorrow should be the day, first start in 1.5 years!


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spartiati (May 19, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing you back on the road again!


----------



## 303gti (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, you may not drive it every day but knowing it hasn't exploded under race conditions it a good thing. Off topic but did you need to do anything to your oil pan to prevent oil starvation in hard corners? I havn't road raced my car yet but do a lot of hard cornering in the mountains here in Colorado, and I just wanted to make sure it wasn't an issue for you.


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats what I'm talking about !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:opcorn:
Been waiting to see this thing ..
Videos and more pics pls 



spartiati said:


> Looking forward to seeing you back on the road again!


More like on the track!


----------



## Dismal (Jan 13, 2006)

Awesome, can't wait to see more of this beast.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

303gti said:


> Thanks for the reply, you may not drive it every day but knowing it hasn't exploded under race conditions it a good thing. Off topic but did you need to do anything to your oil pan to prevent oil starvation in hard corners? I havn't road raced my car yet but do a lot of hard cornering in the mountains here in Colorado, and I just wanted to make sure it wasn't an issue for you.


Nothing done to my oil pan as far as a windage tray goes, not sure if there are any stock provisions. My external oil cooler adds about a quart to the capacity so I'm sure that helps.


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

BR_337 said:


> Thats what I'm talking about !!!!opcorn:opcorn:
> Been waiting to see this thing ..
> Videos and more pics pls
> 
> ...





Dismal said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see more of this beast.


Thanks guys! Here's a teaser video that was shot with my friends Windows 95 webcam...

https://youtu.be/ybp8wLFhfNU

And interior view

https://instagram.com/p/3XkWq1L5ob/


----------



## BR_337 (Sep 3, 2011)

4ceFed4 said:


> Thanks guys! Here's a teaser video that was shot with my friends Windows 95 webcam...
> 
> https://youtu.be/ybp8wLFhfNU
> 
> ...


:thumbup::heart:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

That's Windows CE bro


----------



## 4ceFed4 (Apr 3, 2002)

Doooglasss said:


> That's Windows CE bro


The actual resolution is 176x144. Come on Apple...


----------

